# profender dewormer



## kelly12 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hey guys sorry I am not sure how to search so this might have been brought up before.
My vet gave me a dewormer called profender. It had no casing no instructions she just told me to put it on the back of the neck like a flea treatment. I stupidly put it on him thinking that it was safe because it was from the vet. An hour after application my little Leo started foaming at the mouth and vomiting. I called the out of hours vet and they told me just to keep an eye on him. I have since done a little research on the stuff and it sounds horrific ! One lady's cat had a fit and died because of the reaction. Other complaints have been fitting, muscle spasms, disorientation and difficulty breathing.The biggest complaint is that the product burns the skin so bad that the cat is in serious pain and has a missing patch of fur for a long time with a lot of trips to the vet. I can't believe that a vet gave me this. I am currently cat watching all night as I am terrified to go to sleep incase something happens. He seems disorientated when I check on him (but he has been sleeping) and hes really enjoying a clap which normally he rejects. I had a bad feeling as soon as I put it on him  I just pray that he is ok tomorrow or I will never forgive myself. Has anyone else had any problems? Are they serious? Any helpful advice or experiences from anyone ? 

Thank you for reading


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

OK, so this kind of reaction to Profender is not common, honestly. ALL medications carry a risk of side effects, and I'm sorry that Leo seems to have been one of the few who has suffered a reaction.

Is there any chance he could have licked some of the Profender from his coat? Drooling, disorientation and vomiting are known side effects when the liquid is accidentally ingested; these resolve on their own. I've only ever seen these effects a couple of times in cats who managed to lick some. Very rare cases of inflammation at the site of application have been reported, however.

Did the vet tell you to wash his coat? Washing the stuff off with tepid (not cold, not too warm) water and plain soap may help - make sure you rinse it well. I hope he is feeling a bit better now. If you are still worried about him or anything changes, please call the vet again before the morning.

Try not to scare yourself by looking on Google. As I said, all medications can cause side effects in some individuals and remember - nobody ever posts on the internet about 'I used Profender on my cat, it worked fine and there were no side effects'. You're only going to see the horror stories. The vast majority of cats treated with Profender are fine, and it is considered a safe and effective wormer.

I certainly wouldn't use it again on Leo (as I'm sure you have no intention of doing anyway), and remember you or your vet should report the reaction to the VMD as part of their medicines surveillance. Your vet can do it, or you can do it yourself at: https://www.vmd.defra.gov.uk/adversereactionreporting/

Please don't beat yourself up. I'd use Profender on my cat without hesitation if he didn't take worming tablets. And PLEASE phone your vet straight away if anything about Leo doesn't sit right.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

We were given Profender for little Maisie. She became lethargic, spaced out and wobbly on her legs and lost her appetite completely. She was poorly for quite a while. 

I would never use it again on any pet. I no longer use any treatment or drug without checking it out first for side effects and reactions after this and also a similar episode with Convenia given to an anorexic cat - side effects noted, anorexia so in effect doubling the problem and giving me a cat that barely ate or drank for 2 weeks and had to have fluids.


----------



## kelly12 (Nov 8, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> OK, so this kind of reaction to Profender is not common, honestly. ALL medications carry a risk of side effects, and I'm sorry that Leo seems to have been one of the few who has suffered a reaction.
> 
> Is there any chance he could have licked some of the Profender from his coat? Drooling, disorientation and vomiting are known side effects when the liquid is accidentally ingested; these resolve on their own. I've only ever seen these effects a couple of times in cats who managed to lick some. Very rare cases of inflammation at the site of application have been reported, however.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. Yes I think he did lick it as there was a lot in the bottle and as soon as I put it on he ran away and lay down and now seeing his coat it has dribbled down to the start of his shoulder blade. I cant agree that these are rare cases, there are a lot of pictures online of cats balding in big areas where it had been applied, also I think even one cats unnecessary death is enough for the product to be highly unsafe. Saying that I do appreciate that googling symptoms is not a good idea :Facepalm I made myself physically sick after reading all the reviews.

No my vet did not say anything about washing his coat. However he was sleeping on top of my wardrobe so I left him till this morning, he slept all night (unlike myself lol) and got up at his normal time 5am with my partner as he was going to work. I got up with him and sat on the floor with some cotton wool and tepid water, it didn't look like it was coming off but now that I check him again his fur as went back to normal. He looked terrified this morning all wide eyed and wary of my and my partner  he was stretching a lot more than often and he looked a bit stiff. He then had something to eat and went out like his normal routine and then he came back in had some more food and then went back to bed. Hes excessively grooming himself too.

No I will not be using it again, I feel so bad on my poor little man. That's great I was wondering how to report it so thank you for the website address.

Thanks again for your advice and kind words


----------



## kelly12 (Nov 8, 2014)

maisiecat said:


> We were given Profender for little Maisie. She became lethargic, spaced out and wobbly on her legs and lost her appetite completely. She was poorly for quite a while.
> 
> I would never use it again on any pet. I no longer use any treatment or drug without checking it out first for side effects and reactions after this and also a similar episode with Convenia given to an anorexic cat - side effects noted, anorexia so in effect doubling the problem and giving me a cat that barely ate or drank for 2 weeks and had to have fluids.


I am sorry to hear about Maisie  that sounds awful. How long would you say she was spaced out ect for ? did you have to take her to the vets ?
These chemicals are sounding so harsh, if it is dangerous to ourselves I cant imagine what it is doing to our little fluff balls, makes me so up set that vets give out these drugs that can be potentially fatal. I have learnt the same lesson as you, I will never give him anything until I research it first.

Thank you for your reply


----------



## PinkyToo (Feb 12, 2017)

I looked this up because my cat has suffered severe, weakness in back legs and can hardly walk. She has been licking excessively to the point that she has some bald patches. She is salivating a great deal, has lost weight ( although continues to eat and drink), and my vet told me she had cancer and would die.
However, he said that one year ago too. Plus he's annoyed that I sought a second opinion last time. 
I won't go back there again. Anyway, the new vet said tests all came up okay except globulins which indicate high inflammation. I was sure it had something to do with Profender, so I searched reactions and found some incredible information! At least that gives me hope that she hasn't got cancer. My other cats have not had any adverse response to Profender, but I don't think I will use it again. I'm sure these type reactions are rare, but that isn't comforting right now.
She has had the weak legs for about a month to 6 weeks. I hope she recovers...


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I think you should seek a second opinion this time too, if you're unhappy with the advice from your usual vet.

Weak legs, salivation and weight loss going on this long really might not be Profender and I seriously think you should rule out other possibilities as soon as possible.


----------

